# No wonder he`s bald !!!



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I CAN`T STOP KISSING HIM.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwww hes adorable!!! very cute


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

leiahrandy said:


> awwww hes adorable!!! very cute


Thanks
We dont half get soppy over our furbabies dont we


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, awwwh && no prob.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL! He's sooooo cute!! I want to kiss him too! :foxes_207:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha! Ha! Ha! Aww! He's such a cutie!!!!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol...must be Jax's problem too...Glyn is darling


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't blame you a bit... smooches to ya Glyn!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I can see why too! He's a cutie.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! SO CUTE! I love the hood!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one!! Sometimes I question my own sanity because I'm always smothering my chi with kisses--constantly!! But she's always on me, around me; right there! She demands it I guess cause she's used to it. I can't help myself. My dad says I give her more attention than my twin 5 year old girls. He is right. I actually feel guilty sometimes! lol
I love the hoody on you chi. What a cute pic of him. It's easy to see why he is so kissable.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He's adorable! And he looks like he knows he's adorable!

My husband said last night that the babies get 10 times more attention than he does...Within the next 5 minutes, I noticed he had kissed them both!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww what a cutie! I'd give him kisses too!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Aww he is so kissable! Imust admit that mine get smothered in kisses too. And like others have commented here, my family tell me that my dogs outrank my children and grandchildren LOL. My mum used to tell me that if she believed in reincarnation she would like to come back as one of my pups


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

So cute... what a Georgie Porgy!


----------

